# Is it worth it? (Dubai)



## landrover (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry to ask the same thing over and over but I need to be sure.
I have been offered a supervisory post in the industrial industry
and wondered if its a market related salary. They offered me 
UAD 18000.00 all incl. that's more or less the same as what I
earn now before tax, converted to my currency (south africa)
I can live comfortable here on that and maybe safe a bit.
Is it worth it????


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heh, I regret moving here. It was great in the US, but I thought I would explore this place a little maybe travel a bit. I can't wait till my contract runs out so I can get back to my friends back home. Just a little bit of everything makes me regret coming here.

But if you want a change from where you are from, then I guess you can start new here.


----------



## landrover (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanx for the info but doesn't really amswer the ?. Would i be able to save something, i would need to send money back to pay a mortgage


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

A lot will depend on your lifestyle. Accommodation will take the biggest chunk of your salary. Bhomes.com will give you an idea of accommodation costs. Try dubizzle as well. 

There are loads of info on the forum about the cost of living. Just do a search and you will find the information that you need.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Hey Landrover. I am a Saffer myself and have been here for 2 months. 

on 18k a month, you will struggle to send something back, let alone pay a mortgage. Rent is very expensive, esp compared to what we pay in SA (remember it needs to be paid a year ahead). There you are looking at 8-10k a month for a 1 bedroom apartment. If you share an apartment it will be less, but still a lot imo. It all depends on how/where you are willing to live. Studio apartments are very small, but also a bit cheaper than a 1 bd room.

IMO, its not worth it. Not for paying a mortgage in SA, and saving money. 

I can give you a better breakdown of our costs here over pm, if you like. You can then decide for yourself.


----------



## landrover (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanx B
This has been a bigger nightmare to make up my mind and getting all the info
that you need than finding a job overthere, I do pretty well overhere but need something new. The only reason for this move would be financial but the
more people I speak to the more it sounds I am better of here exept for all this crime and political crap here.
I would appreciate the monthly costs, it should help to make my final desision.
Except for the costs and all, I suppose it must be nice over there, I lived in London for two years and that was great, I am definately not a one town person and needs a change if its worth it but not willing to sell my house, double story 3bed in Rustenburg is going to be quite valuable soon.
Thanx again


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I will be sending you a pm a bit later, with our costs and thought so far. Will probably only be tonight. Is that okay? Are you Afrikaans?


----------



## landrover (Jul 26, 2008)

Thats exellent
Ja, Afrikaans, wit, jonk en mooi (ha ha)
Will wait for your reply

THANX


----------

